# Bürstner c-30-e 1988 info



## frn (Feb 5, 2012)

Hello, motorhomefacts 

26 year old Norwegian looking at motorhomes here.

Because of a housing market rising faster than my salary, I'm looking to buy an affordable motorhome to live in for some time while saving up some funds.

I have found a 1988 model Bürstner C-30-E with 96k miles for $12k, which looks quite interesting.

Having never set foot in a MH before, I have a few questions I'd be very grateful to get some help with.

1) As far as I can see, the vehicle itself is a Citroen (so I'm guessing Bürstner makes the actual housing). What are some of the common faults and wear I'd have to look for when inspecting it?

2) The ad says the vehicle hasn't been parked outside (I'm guessing they mean the periods when it hasn't been in use), and has no problems with moisture. Anything in particular I should make sure to check regarding this? Do 80's Bürstners (or MHs in general) usually hold up for a 3-4 decades when treated nicely? (see 5 as well)

3) The winters get a bit nippy around here, so I don't expect to live in the mh during the coldest months. But just out of interest: if I had electricity, how liveable is it in a MH like the C-30-E when the temperature drops below freezing?

4) Water and wastewater. How does this work in a MH? I understand this would vary from country to country, but from what I've seen, gas stations often have a terminal where you can dispose the waste (and I guess refill water). I go to the gym in the mornings, so I wouldn't use the MH facilities more than strictly necessary.

5) The MH would be parked outside and probably not moved for several months (perhaps not unusual for a MH?). Is there anything I should keep in mind regarding this?

6) Am I crazy for contemplating this at all? Like I said, I have no experience with motorhomes.. Any and all advice or warnings are welcome.

Seems I'm not allowed to post links or images, but a photo of the C-30-E can be seen here: i.imgur.<remove>com/NrTOS.jpg

I'd be happy to help out with any queries you may have about Norway (a scarce offer, given my non-existent knowledge of motorhoming, but it's all I have!).

Best regards,
Frode


----------



## Cyclewalkbob (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi Frode,

I would suggest you google Burstner c-30-e and see what comes up.

failing that contact camper uk who are the Uk importers of Burstner.

Take a look at motorhomefun.co.uk website where a guy called jim has written a book "the motorhome buyers guide.

Most motorhomes have fresh and waste water tanks.

The most important thing for you to do is get someone ( a freelance motorhome mechanic or the dealer you are buying it from) to do a habitation water ingress/damp test. A van of this age with damp could cost you a fortune to repair.

hope this helps


----------



## frn (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks a bunch, Bob!

Googling the name didn't come up with too much. I'm actually in Norway, so I'll see if I can find the importer here.

I couldn't get your link to work, but googling the book name I found one by that name by James Brown, so I think I'll buy that.

I'm looking into the habitation water ingress/damp test. Hopefully the seller has done it recently (from what I've read, a 1 year+ old test can be pretty much void).


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi Frode

You are definitely not mad to contemplate having a motorhome, we all enjoying using our vehicles.

To answer your individual questions:-

1) As far as I can see, the vehicle itself is a Citroen (so I'm guessing Bürstner makes the actual housing). What are some of the common faults and wear I'd have to look for when inspecting it?

Companies like Burstner take an existing van chassis from one of the big manufacturers, like Fiat, Renault etc. and build their own body for it. You see a lot of Citroen base vehicles of 1980's vintage around, so they are probably OK, though I have no direct experience of them.

2) The ad says the vehicle hasn't been parked outside (I'm guessing they mean the periods when it hasn't been in use), and has no problems with moisture. Anything in particular I should make sure to check regarding this? Do 80's Bürstners (or MHs in general) usually hold up for a 3-4 decades when treated nicely? (see 5 as well)

There is no reason why your vehicle shouldn't be in good condition, but it is vital to have your own tests done for moisture and other systems such as the gas heating. This is called a habitation service in the UK. I would strongly suggest that you have it checked for moisture/damp before buying.

3) The winters get a bit nippy around here, so I don't expect to live in the mh during the coldest months. But just out of interest: if I had electricity, how liveable is it in a MH like the C-30-E when the temperature drops below freezing?

Plenty of people take their motorhomes to the Alps and other mountains for ski-ing holidays, so wintering is perfectly feasible. Burstner do make fully winterised vans, my own motorhome is one example. If all the water and waste tanks are inside the body rather than suspended below, it should be OK. Whether you would want to spend an entire winter in Norway living in a motorhome is a different matter!http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/surprised.gif

4) Water and wastewater. How does this work in a MH? I understand this would vary from country to country, but from what I've seen, gas stations often have a terminal where you can dispose the waste (and I guess refill water). I go to the gym in the mornings, so I wouldn't use the MH facilities more than strictly necessary.

Your motorhome will have a fresh water tank, a grey waste water tank (water from the sink and shower etc.) and a black water (toilet) waste tank. Filling and emptying these is one of the great challenges for the motorhome owner. If you are on a campsite all facilities will be provided. Otherwise it depends on what you can arrange. In France, Germany and Italy there are sites provided for motorhomes which have all the facilities needed, elsewhere it is less easy.

5) The MH would be parked outside and probably not moved for several months (perhaps not unusual for a MH?). Is there anything I should keep in mind regarding this?

It does not do a vehicle any good being left to stand. Things to check are the brakes and the engine, which needs to have a regular turn-over to circulate the oil. The best thing is to get it checked by a good engineer/mechanic.

6) Am I crazy for contemplating this at all? Like I said, I have no experience with motorhomes.. Any and all advice or warnings are welcome.

Hope the above helps.

Sandy


----------



## frn (Feb 5, 2012)

You rock, Sandy! Sincerely thank you! 

I'm getting more and more confident by each day. The main concerns/issues I have now are:

- the price for renting a parking spot (There's an excellent area near work, but it's used for storing boats during off-season, so it's only available for campers between May 1st and Sept 15th.)

- finding a laundromat (This is the biggest hassle I foresee actually)

- worries about the motorhome's price depreciation (obviously the worst case is that I actually loose more money than I save on living in it), and whether it'll stay damp free after several months in the open.

I haven't actually contacted the seller yet, I'm trying to find someone a little mechanically inclined to go with me. A colleague of mine lives in a sailing boat year-round, so I'll ask for some tips from him too.

I did notice the ad says that the motorhome does come with a "tilstandsrapport" (translates to "report of its state"). Hopefully that's a recent habitation water ingress / damp test.


----------

